# Swift Sundance 590RS Awning fitment



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

This is the newer 2007 model.

I'm looking at fitting a Faimma Awning and I gather the Swifts have no specifically strengthened places to mount an awning.
Due to the hi-top moulding the awning can't go on the roof and will have to go on the side above the door and awning light.
I pressume I'll need plates inside to help spead the load.

Any other gotchas to watch out for?

Thanks


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Fiamma Awnings come with all the fittings and strengthening plates and very comprehensive fitting instructions. Not too difficult for the average competent handiman.

Phil J


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

philjohn said:


> Hi,
> Fiamma Awnings [MHF Link] come with all the fittings and strengthening plates and very comprehensive fitting instructions. Not too difficult for the average competent handiman.
> 
> Phil J


Wow £93 for a set of 4 mounting brackets.

Lets hope I can get a used awning with brackets. That's an insane cost.


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Make sure you will be able to open the door with the awning extended.

The habitation door on a 590RS is rather high, I believe others have had issues with it colliding with the awning.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Fiamma do two sizes of brackets/strengthening plates for their awnings. I would advise you fit the larger ones. They're less pretty, but in your van I think they should all be hidden inside a locker or behind the panel over the door.

I only know this because a gust of wind got hold of our canopy and it pulled one of the brackets (and strengthening plate) right through the side of the van. When it was repaired they used the larger brackets/strengtheners which is how I know they exist. 

IMHO the larger brackets should be the standard fitment.

We have an ACE Genova - like the swift 590RL - and we CAN get the door to open without fouling the awning supports.

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Speak to Johns Cross Motorhomes, they are the Fiamma experts for the UK. They are likely to confirm that you can fit a Fiamma awning, but you cannot have a Privacy room on that model.
You used to be able to PM Johns Cross Motorhomes, but they have been barred from MHF. Lots of reasons given, but the owners of MHF could not take competition.
Gerry


----------

